# Finley To Chicago



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Hoopshype is reporting that possibly M Finley will be the odd man out in this team. Who would you gusy trade him for?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> Hoopshype is reporting that possibly M Finley will be the odd man out in this team. Who would you gusy trade him for?


If we would trade him I would like to get Jamal Crawford and a pretty good off the bench guy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So they think Dirk or Walker will play SG? Although with another true center like Fortson, Dirk, Jamison, Walker and Nash, that is 1 big team.

-Petey


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Eddy Curry?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I can't see the bulls giving up curry...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

or Chandler, Paxson said he has just ignored other Gm's who have mentioned Eddy and Tyson name in a trade.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

this is another crap rumor that was started by John paxson, Paxson starts up a trade rumor with Fin and the Bulls, every chance he gets. Going back to the Draft when there was reports that Dallas wa trying to move up. Cuban said at the front ofthe offseason andthrough out the offseason, that the Big three are untouchable.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So if TD, or KG, or Tmac was mentioned for Tyson is that a different story


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> So if TD, or KG, or Tmac was mentioned for Tyson is that a different story


Yeah, because that would be equal right?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Marcus Fizer


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> Marcus Fizer


i dont think the Mavs would go for this though... maybe another bencher from Chi-Town to go along with him


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Finley won't get traded to the Bulls. We need a center if we give him up... Do you really think we'd trade him for depth when we're the deepest team in the NBA? I think not. Curry is obviously untouchable save for a Duncan, Garnett, or Dirk... Which won't happen.

We don't want Rose +... We'd rather keep Finley


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

Why will Dallas even thing about trading Finley.If they do that who are they gonna play at SG.Only way i'll trade him if i'm getting at least another starting SG & a good bigman.Don't get me wrong Walker is a good player but there wasn't no need for them to trade for him.If you look at there lineup now they don't have no center & a log in who's gonna play SF.Walker is to big i think to play SF & will get killed in the west if he plays PF.I think they should've just kept Reaf insted of getting Walker.They had already improved there team from last year by getting Jamison.

Well anyway with Dallas/Cuban you never know whats gonna happen next.Maybe we'll see another nice Trade soon.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Big mistake, Finely is the leader and heart of this team. If they were to trade him though, they would at probably demand Rose and a 1st round pick .


Which is still a crap trade for the mavs.


----------

